# Retirement Livery Cornwall



## Njh7 (9 July 2016)

Hi Cornish horsey folk,

Can anyone please recommend some retirement livery in Cornwall as I am moving myself and my horse down to the area soon? I would prefer somewhere solely retirement livery, as I'd like a nice quiet life for my girl with lots of love and pampering 

I have a friend who works for a local vet and she has recommended Goodmerry. (which I believe is near Liskeard??) She tells me they are a friendly place and the horses are all well looked after.

Can anyone shed anymore light on retirement livery in the area please?

Thankyou


----------



## rowan (9 July 2016)

The Graze Livery neat St Austell do retirement livery lovely people and horses well looked after,  they have a web site http://www.thegrazelivery.co.uk/ also a face book page if you put in The Graze Livery


----------



## Redders (14 August 2016)

I used to work on the one in Goodmerry and live nearby. It's a true haven for horses, beautiful place


----------

